# Medical tests required for Visa??



## sara81

Hi there, I have just signed the contract for my new job in Dubai and they are currently processing my Visa. However in the offer letter they have said this...

"It is recommended that you complete a medical test on your own expense. The Dubai Government Hospital will check for STD, Hepatitis, PTB when you arrive in Dubai. If the results are failed, you will be responsible for all your recruitment, relocation & repatriation charges"

So I emailed asking if I had to do these tests in london and if they just recommend to do so in case tests are failed. They replied back saying I am to do them in London before entering UAE and to send my results across as soon as I receive them.

I am confused. I understood from reading previous threads that this was for the Visa and that they make you do these tests in Dubai so why must I do them all here and again in a few weeks and put myself through the horror of the tests??? It will take weeks to get results back and they only send out results if tests are positive so im really confusedddddd at what to do  

Also does anyone know what a PTB test is as neither me or my doctor has heard of this.

thanks!


----------



## Maz25

The medical tests have to be done in Dubai at an approved clinic, else the results will not be accepted. You have to do a blood test, where they test for HIV and also have a chest x-ray to make sure that you do not have TB! If you do a medical test in London, it will just be for your own peace of mind - the results will not be accepted here and you will have to it again once you get to Dubai - the results are sent directly to the freezone that issues your visa for them to proces your residence visa! I suspect that the company wants you to do this to ensure that you are healthy and that they won't be wasting their money by recruiting you.


----------



## crazymazy1980

I think that this whole medical test for a visa is an awesome system to stop the spread of something like HIV. Do we do this for people coming into the UK on employment visas?


----------



## sara81

crazymazy1980 said:


> I think that this whole medical test for a visa is an awesome system to stop the spread of something like HIV. Do we do this for people coming into the UK on employment visas?


in theory yes its a good idea but in my situation is getting a bit ridiculous. I had my tests done 2 months ago (which I do every year as standard) and the company wont accept these as up to date results so want me to do another test now and then another one when I arrive in dubai which seems ABSURD that I have to go through it 3 times in the space of a few months.


----------



## crazymazy1980

sara81 said:


> in theory yes its a good idea but in my situation is getting a bit ridiculous. I had my tests done 2 months ago (which I do every year as standard) and the company wont accept these as up to date results so want me to do another test now and then another one when I arrive in dubai which seems ABSURD that I have to go through it 3 times in the space of a few months.


Is it the company that is making you do this? It seems like bad business practice to me. I've not been asked to do anything of the sort and my company is massive. In the grand scheme of things if you have been earmarked for a position, you fulfil the job criteria and, you can show you're medically sound they should be fine with that!!!

It does say in the quote you typed that 'it is recommended...', If you feel comfortable with doing it I would tell them that if you fail the tests you understand and accept the liabilities for any cost incurred by the Agency as stated and that you will travel 'at your own risk' (which seems to be minimal if you have had a test within the last 2/3 months). They should continue with the Visa process and inform you when it is complete.

If they don't like it then you will have to decide whether you want to be done with it and take another test or tell them that if they are being this obtuse you don't wish to work for them in the first place.

Alternatively, this may be however, a case of the person not having English as a first language and thus are not able to fully articulate what they actually mean.

If they don't accept the above though as a mitigation then quite frankly they are stupid!!! 

Removes angry-at-jobsworths hat 

HTH


----------



## Maz25

crazymazy1980 said:


> I think that this whole medical test for a visa is an awesome system to stop the spread of something like HIV. Do we do this for people coming into the UK on employment visas?


I was in the Uk for 6 years and never had to do this. It does depend on which country you are coming from though as I have seen people being sent to do medical test at the airport whilst I've been waiting to go through immigration. I believe that the Home Office policy is to target people coming from 'high-risk' countries. But you are right though, all countries should do this. I know that with my home country, if you are coming in for employment, you have to do a medical test and if you fail, you are deported.


----------



## Maz25

sara81 said:


> in theory yes its a good idea but in my situation is getting a bit ridiculous. I had my tests done 2 months ago (which I do every year as standard) and the company wont accept these as up to date results so want me to do another test now and then another one when I arrive in dubai which seems ABSURD that I have to go through it 3 times in the space of a few months.



I would be angry as well cause I definitely do not enjoy blood test - I am absolutely terrified of needles and feel physically sick whenever I have to have a blood test done! However, I can see where your company is coming from (though it's ridiculous not to accept a test result less than 3 months old). You obviously have worked hard for this job so my advice is to just do the test and be done with it! I agree with CrazyMazy though and if you can negotiate to take all responsibility for the costs in the event that you fail, then try going down that route.


----------



## xprsiv

had an angioplasty done 6 months ago.Will that be a hindrance on issuance of visa for dubai ? 
otherwise medically fit.

any input would be appreciated.Have been selected for a medical facility as a doctor


----------



## mrbig

doc, one simple answer is no.
In the 2nd post it states what will be done.
you will have a appointment at approved hospital
blood test to test for HIV
chest xray 
done.
Good luck with the job over here.


----------



## xprsiv

mrbig said:


> doc, one simple answer is no.
> In the 2nd post it states what will be done.
> you will have a appointment at approved hospital
> blood test to test for HIV
> chest xray
> done.
> Good luck with the job over here.




Thanx ! appreciate the quick response


----------



## Mr Rossi

crazymazy1980 said:


> I think that this whole medical test for a visa is an awesome system to stop the spread of something like HIV.


As presumably most prostitutes are on tourist visas, I wouldn't say it was that good


----------



## Fatenhappy

Absolutely agree with the second post ... had a chest x ray and blood test mid July after arriving here.

I was a bit concerned having had a minor heart thing in 2002 but not so much as a cough now or a stethescope in sight, much less anything else ...

They really should just rename it as a blood test and xray as its no where near a full medical ...

Cheers


----------



## brown_adobo

Hi Sara, this is for your peace of mind and convenience. You dont want to go through the relocation process and find out a few months later youre denied residency cos you failed one of the medical tests. So, yeah, it is adviseable you undertake at your own expense some tests, specifically, HIV, Hepa B & C, active TB before coming to Dubai.


----------



## brown_adobo

Mr. rossi, sometimes i think medical tests are very discriminatory. There are people with certain medical conditions that can still be productive members of the community. hence, they should not be discriminated against. ON the other hand, public safety is also a big part of the consideration. I believe in prevention; hence heathy people should just always play it safe. cheers, brown adobo.


----------



## sunny9208

*plz help me*

i am selected for uae. when i take medcial test, my HB+ with elisa method after that i taken PCR test which is "Negative". plz help me either in uae medical test again will be taken their in uae. and kindly give me ur kind opinion either if in uae same result i get either this result will accept or not. thanks


----------

